# 2 Menai Strait Manors, don't Plas me by : June 2012



## Mars Lander (Jun 12, 2012)

After a fantastic splore and camp over at the ancient pottery buildings on Anglesey, will let Sshhhh... post them piks, I urged us forward to these pair of dormant manors , well big uns. Worth a mooch but not too much inside artefact wise but in a pretty stellar location, right next to each other, almost languishing on the shores of the Straits , it does make for a nice afternoon out, can't find much history but apparently once belonged to a wealthy quarry owner.

Manor 1







Alas the fairies have already paid a little visit






altho definatley not thrashed within an inch of its life YET


















It did it seem to have a narrow escape from death by fire as this burnt out caravan only feet away gives testament too, whether by accident or bell endery the results are invariably the same.






Strangely there was indications of cubism 











There are some interesting outbuildings in and around too, one was practically a house in its own right but access was too tricky and we had more than enough to look at for now...






This long room a boathouse ??? large amounts of empties suggest this is / was the venue for near beachside party times






On thru the rather large and somewhat overgrown grounds we past this ornate giant, despite assurances from Sshhhh... that this was a Gunnera I still thought TRIFFID!






Eventually we arrive at Manor II











featuring this quite large inside outside room






like house 1 this has been visited by fairies and also airsoft armies






I loved this, it was bit like the top row of some fancy gold wrapped chocolates, as you can see 3 have been opened, bagsy the Turkish Delight






But as is so often in life all that glitters isn't gold and all that stained glass isn't erm.... stained glass its.....STICKERS Pah! an outrage indeed, a few of my fellow explorers were gravely disillusioned by this











Lately on our splores , all cellars contain the opportunity for the time honoured classic of the Solitary Urbex Chair Shot or SUCS for short so without further ado...






House II features what we called a secret garden , surrounded by a very high wall 






Lost to nature and very overgrown it was almost a magical place of discovery featuring greenhouses overgrown with nettles but also fig trees and grape vines and in the garden cherry trees and eating apples, if you came here at the right time of year you wouldn't need to bring your own picnik 









Thanks for looking was an awesome time here.

​


----------



## abel101 (Jun 12, 2012)

very impressive stuff!
I do love manor houses  they all have a certain feel about them.


----------



## krela (Jun 12, 2012)

I like how you've processed them, it's really bought out some of the textures and patterns on the wallpaper/floors etc. It's very striking.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jun 12, 2012)

Very nice looking locations and pics


----------



## Lucky Pants (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice stuff Alt you got some good shots and not too far from skeleton manor with the sounds of it .


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 12, 2012)

ooo..lovely you two ..cracking pics.


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice one! Love these sites. Yeah, carefully done with the processing not ott.
Love those dimmerswitches!


----------



## perjury saint (Jun 12, 2012)

Very nice!! What lovely floors...


----------



## Priority 7 (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice work Alt love the photo's


----------



## scribble (Jun 12, 2012)

Lovely sites.


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jun 12, 2012)

Great uber mini road trip was this! Love the pics esp the chair wishing for freedom shot!  Kind of feel sorry for it


----------



## sonyes (Jun 12, 2012)

Cracking post, and some very impressive pics! Great processing.


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 12, 2012)

Cheers guys for your fab feedback


----------



## Silent Hill (Jun 12, 2012)

Bloody hell mate that is awesome. Hats off dude


----------



## glass (Jun 12, 2012)

Lovely. I think if I won the lottery I would soon spend it!


----------



## Mars Lander (Jun 13, 2012)

glass said:


> Lovely. I think if I won the lottery I would soon spend it!



Yeah it would be good spend too, they also have their own private tracks to the beach and an underpass to the otherside of the main road, thinking back I should have looked down that am sure there were more outbuildings.


----------



## Walrus75 (Jun 13, 2012)

perjury saint said:


> Very nice!! What lovely floors...



Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## the kwan (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes the floors are simply beautiful, nice work finding these two gems.


----------



## smiler (Jun 13, 2012)

That was nicely done, Thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 13, 2012)

Interesting find,got to be owned by someone with a bit of cash,great photos.


----------



## Ratters (Jul 10, 2012)

Excellent stuff mate


----------



## sploradora (Sep 24, 2012)

was here only sunday  live not far .... i remember when people lived there, my college bus smashed into the back of a ferrari right outside the main fence! also.... history on the large tree missing a huge portion of bark.... my hubbys doing.... bit of a motorbike accident years ago!! great pics and love the report lol


----------



## Mars Lander (Sep 24, 2012)

sploradora said:


> was here only sunday  live not far .... i remember when people lived there, my college bus smashed into the back of a ferrari right outside the main fence! also.... history on the large tree missing a huge portion of bark.... my hubbys doing.... bit of a motorbike accident years ago!! great pics and love the report lol



Cheers for the extra info and your kind comments, hope he didnt get injured sounds a bit rough that!


----------



## sploradora (Sep 24, 2012)

lol no injuries!! both house were to be hotels and restaurants but the cash ran out and both were then left dormant and put back on the market...asking price of 3.5 million!! haaaa dont think they will ever be sold!


----------



## Stussy (Sep 26, 2012)

That is some really nice processing on the pics, not overly done at all! Looks a fab wee explore!


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Sep 30, 2012)

luv the shots, great tiled flooring and gold switches...as usual processin spot on, ur good at finding these kinda places, lucky bugga


----------



## LairdOfLochaber (Oct 5, 2012)

why do people pull up floors? what are they looking for?


----------



## night crawler (Oct 5, 2012)

We call them meatal miners, they look for copper.


----------



## the_man_1984 (Oct 5, 2012)

Great post. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## chapmand (Oct 5, 2012)

great stuff!!! the shot of the chair is by far my favourite


----------



## kehumff (Nov 28, 2012)

Fantastic shots as always, 
They must have reborded all this up in the last couple of months as it was so secure we wouldnt have got in without ripping boards off.

Great place though.


----------



## shot_in_the_dark (Nov 28, 2012)

awesome shots, what a great find


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jan 14, 2013)

Loving these - Didn't see them when first posted - Awesome flicks


----------

